# 1997 I30 Throwing P0500 & P0600 running out of ideas?



## moyo (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody got a clue on this one? (P0500 & P0600)…

I purchased this car several months ago and knew before hand that the check engine light is ON. Previous owner indicated it was the P0400 (EGR system malfunction). I did my homework and got a nice write up (thanks to you guys here) about cleaning the EGR tubes. Done that (what a PITA!) and the EGR malfunction is gone. Car is throwing off P0500 & P0600 now (vehicle speed sensor A malfunction and A/T control communication error respectively).

This is a 1997 Infiniti I30 with 168K. Car drives like a dream and tranny shifts smooth as silk. Speedometer never skips a beat and odometer is functional as well. I did notice a couple of times that the cruise control quit after a short while (disengaged and the dashboard Green indicator started blinking rapidly). Turned cruise OFF and back ON and tried to enable with no success. After several minutes, the cruise control started to work like normal. Seemed like a typical intermittent problem to me.

According to the 1997 FSM, I checked the wiring harness between the ECM and the TCM and verified continuity per the troubleshooting sheet (P0600). Checked all grounds (0V references to common) and there were no shorts. All recommended wiring was checked ok although there are more interconnect wiring between the two modules.

After installing the TCM harness connector, the tranny shifted like crap (threw a P0745). I knew it was something in the wiring. I disconnected the TCM and reconnected it again and now back to shifting perfectly.

The only thing that I still did not check is the wiring from the speedometer instrument panel to the ECU (for the P0500 VSS) since I could not get the stupid black plastic cover off of the instrument cluster and did not want to break it (yet)!

Here are my questions to all of you Maxima gurus:

1) What the hell does “A” mean in: *Vehicle Speed Sensor A Malfunction?* If the logic follows, there is a “B” speed sensor? But this car has only one speed sensor. Is this correct?
2) From your experience, are these two trouble codes related? Would one code show up without the other or we are looking at two separate issues here?
3) If someone would take a WAG (wild ass guess) which one would you start changing first after checking the wiring harness? In this order: TCM, ECM, instrument panel speedometer PCB then speed sensor?
4) Do the tabs on the instrument cluster cover pry inwards or outwards (before I break them)!?
Thanks in advance for all your thoughtful insights…


----------

